# Fish Everywhere Report



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Fish were everywhere!! Looks like it did out there back when I was a kid!

Full report to come soon! Just did a little pleasure fishing, trolling and tugging!

Highlights: 

48 lb kingfish
NUMEROUS 30-45 lb AJs!!

O ya, Sharks and cudas!

Freaking awesome out there! Recommend seeing for yourself soon!


----------



## strike two (May 16, 2009)

*fish*

Good Job! Now where's the report?


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

still looking for that report...


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

the suspense is killing me.....now where's that report hahaha


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry this has taken me so long.. my computer messed up the other day.

Full report added to website:

3-Sep First Day of Re Opened Federal Waters

or 

www.lateralinefishing.com


----------

